# Diesel Tuning for Audi / VW 140 TDi



## Jo Sharp (May 7, 2004)

Anyone tried tuning a 140 TDi engine?

I've seen that Revo do a mod ... be interested in user comments.

Thanks


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

http://www.starperformance.co.uk


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Awesome gti [apr] , warrington do one to @180 bhp ,,, not looked in to it yet , but will do so in the near future ,, let us know how you get on


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

I have had my A3 2.0 TDi 140 remapped to approx 180/185 BHP and I would recommend it! It has made the car so much nicer to drive and for sensible driving I have found a slight increase in fuel consumption  Plus the torque and extra power is really good!

I used Angel Tuning (www.angeltuning.co.uk) and would highly recommend them - it was Â£350 all in.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

ahaydock said:


> I have had my A3 2.0 TDi 140 remapped to approx 180/185 BHP and I would recommend it! It has made the car so much nicer to drive and for sensible driving I have found a slight increase in fuel consumption  Plus the torque and extra power is really good!
> 
> I used Angel Tuning (www.angeltuning.co.uk) and would highly recommend them - it was Â£350 all in.


How can you say this and also say in http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=71516&start=20



ahaydock said:


> Posted: 26 Oct 2006 18:44
> Well I had the remap undone and guess what, no clutch slip! The car has also been at my local Audi stealers and they say there is nothing wrong with the clutch
> 
> Where do I go now as I really liked the drive with the remap but cannot afford to pay for a new clutch. The stealer said if it was faulty, they would replace it at there cost as the car is new to me...
> ...


????????????????


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmm. Perhaps driving style has something to do with it, and perhaps the remap was a bit optimistic. :?:

I had mine done by RSD Cars in Daventry using the Oettinger remap. It gives you at least 170bhp, and is superb. It's just fantastic - the whole rev range can be used, and each gear pulls as strongly as one gear below before e.g. 3rd gear as 2nd did before the remap.

I didn't have any problems with the clutch, however I did not regularly floor the gas pedal at low revs, which will put a lot of stress on the clutch. Use the revs, drive sensibly, using the power when you need it / want to have a hoot and it will be fine. Of course, if you try and take every inch an engine will give all the time, you will have problems whether it is remapped or not.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Jo Sharp said:


> Anyone tried tuning a 140 TDi engine?


Jo, if you're in "the south west" you might not be too far from DMS. I don't know if they have a map for your particular engine, but I was *very* impressed with their mapping on my 535D and the other half's 118D, so worth giving Mike a call - see http://www.dmsautomotive.com/

I've not spoken to them for ages, so say hi from me!


----------



## Jo Sharp (May 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies...looks like there are definitely some good options.

The car is a VW Touran which we just bought to replace a 10 yr old Isuzu Trooper as a family car ( the TT stays of course!)

The performance is already very good, but having seen reviews of the VW 170 BHP Tdi I am interested in whether the 140 engine can be coaxed into delivering similar performance.

I'll investigate some of the links provided....but very keen on a '1-click' type option that can be returned to stock settings if needed via the diagnostic port.

Jo


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Jo Sharp said:


> Thanks for all the replies...looks like there are definitely some good options.
> 
> The car is a VW Touran which we just bought to replace a 10 yr old Isuzu Trooper as a family car ( the TT stays of course!)
> 
> ...


Jo, I had a VW Touran until recently and drove a Tunit.co.uk Touran with similar outputs to the above but it had 290ft lbs torque, very impressive. The advantage with the tunit.co.uk box is that it's removeable prior to any servicing work. That said, i wouldn;t expect a bogg VW dealership to look for a ECU remap either


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Jo Sharp said:


> Thanks for all the replies...looks like there are definitely some good options.
> 
> The car is a VW Touran which we just bought to replace a 10 yr old Isuzu Trooper as a family car ( the TT stays of course!)
> 
> ...


It should do given that it's the same engine. AFAIK, they haven't changed any mechanicals. THe only downside is that it's not OEM mapping so may cost you alittle more when you sell. But probably not as much as it would to change from a 140bhp to a 170bhp version through Audi.


----------



## Jo Sharp (May 7, 2004)

Mechanicals do seem to be the same...same bore/stroke/compression ratio figures, although the turbo & air intake/filter & exhaust could be different I suppose.

And according to the VW info, the extra 30 BHP only gives a 1 second difference in 0-62 time and 9 mph on the top end......


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

justtin said:


> ahaydock said:
> 
> 
> > I have had my A3 2.0 TDi 140 remapped to approx 180/185 BHP and I would recommend it! It has made the car so much nicer to drive and for sensible driving I have found a slight increase in fuel consumption  Plus the torque and extra power is really good!
> ...


Fair comment, however that does not mean the car is not better to drive, it just suffers from clutch slip. This is my car not the tune! If there was no slip then it would be fantastic!


----------

